# My two boys



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

I thought I would post some pics of my boys. Rosto is a 2 yr. old Boston Terrier mix and Emmett is a 1 yr. old cream colored Pomeranian. 
Emmett:

















Rosto:
















Here's what happened when Rosto plowed Emmett into the pond, a mud hole, and finally rolled him down a hill of weeds. LOL After a lengthy bath, it took me another couple of hours to comb all that out!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Daw..... they're both so sweet. Emmett looks so distressed after getting rolled by Rosto. What a sad little face.

Thanks for introducing us to your furpets.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

cute! i love boston mixes!


----------



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

I think Emmett was more upset that the bath was coming. He's such a pig! He loves to get filthy. Last week he found a nest of rotten eggs to roll in. YUCK! Week before that he swam a sludge ditch. I can't count the other times! I've had to give him an emergency bath and comb-out at all hours. LOL. One of these days he will learn cause and effect. Rosto was sired by a mini Boston Terrier with a female stray someone dropped off. So, It's the first time I've had a dog and didn't know the Mom's heritage.


----------



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

The best part is they truly care for one another just like brothers.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They are so cute!
He's like a teeny tiny fluffy lion! XD


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

(there is no such thing as a mini boston, they come in a huge size range).

my dogs absolutely love rolling in smelly things, it makes them so damn happy lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww... cuties!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww. They are so precious! I especially love Boston's.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

AWWWWWWW! Emmett is just so cute and fluffy and puffy and and and... you get the idea lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw  Nice poochies!


----------



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

Here's Rosto catching some quality ZZZZzzz's!


----------



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

Baby Emmett, the day I brought him home.


----------



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

Rosto's Happy Halloween!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Dogs are such fun! Those baby Emmett pics are soooooo cute!! He looks like a toy.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They are adorable!! Emmett sounds just like my dog.. She just loves to get all muddy any chance she can! What is it with light colored dogs and their attraction to mud!? LOL


----------

